# Ryonet Offers Epson SureColor F2000 Direct-to-Garment Printer



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

The Epson SureColor® F2000 direct-to-garment printer is now available from Ryonet. Designed for printing directly on garments and other textiles, this unit has been built to provide quality images and reliable performance at industrial-level production speeds.

The PrecisionCore® TFP® print head uses advanced piezo technology for enhanced durability. It offers precise control over ink droplets to create clear prints with up to 1440-by-1440 dpi resolution for white ink and 1440-by-720 dpi for color. 

The F2000 uses Epson five-color UltraChrome® DG cellulose-based pigment inks. Co-developed with the print head technology for improved reliability, these next-generation inks are coupled with a dual-filtering system. The result is prints with high-density, natural whites and bright colors on 100 percent cotton and cotton/synthetic blends. 

The F2000 is equipped with automatic LED-beam platen height detection to boost image quality and consistency and is designed for simple maintenance and reliable operation. An all-new fabric wiper system cleans the print head before it is parked for a new job, and it can be changed out in minutes. 

The F2000 also features updated, Epson Garment Creator OS X® and Windows® software that allows for superior imaging and a softer hand when printing black garments. Garment Creator also provides easy garment layout; powerful color adjustment capabilities, including independent color and white imaging controls; and job accounting tools. For more information, go to Epson SureColor F2000 DTG Printing | Screenprinting.com by Ryonet . 
For more information, call (800) 314-3690; email: [email protected] or visit Screen Printing Supplies & Equipment | ScreenPrinting.com by Ryonet.


----------

